# Forgotten passcode?? Help



## Labrador88 (Feb 8, 2021)

I’ve had a death in the family and I’m trying to recover a iPhone that has a 6 digit passcode. I don’t want to restore it so I will lose everything I’d like to get the content onto the phone. Is there anyway to reset the passcode without using Siri? Siri doesn’t work on the Lock Screen page. I’m thinking I may have to get help from apple but just checking here first before I do so. Thanks


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Community Rules


Tech Support Forum - Community Rules & Conduct FREE SPEECH This is a constitutional right afforded to citizens of most countries in the world and while you are free to say what you want, you may NOT do so where you want. Tech Support Forum (TSF) is a privately owned forum, funded with private...




www.techsupportforum.com







Deejay100six said:


> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> software pirating
> hacking
> password cracking
> ...


As there is no way for us to establish ownership of anyone's device, it is impossible for us to determine whether you have a right to access that device, so we do not assist with password retrievals.


----------

